# Unexpected bench competition.



## rmtt (Mar 7, 2018)

So I went into the gym this past Saturday to train legs and holy crap it was packed.


Walked into an annual bench press competition that was about to get started for charity. They do it every year.....and I did it about 2 years ago to help raise money. At that time, I was probably around 215lbs if I remember correctly....and I had beentraining with a Wendler Split routine and used to low reps and max attempts.

Gym owner talked me into entering....I made the 198lb class although I was the one of the lighter guys in that class when I weighed in. (192lbs).

Didn't expect this and really hadn't been training for it. I've switched my training up awhile back....focusing more on hypertrophy and higher reps....so I figured I wouldn't be able to do too much. But it was for a good cause.

I hit 365 on my 1st attempt, 385 on my second, and 395 on my third....but that one I had to grind and didn't think I would lock it out....but made it.

Crazy huh?












Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Awsome brother congrats!!!


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 7, 2018)

Congrats!  That's great considering it was impromptu and you weren't training for it.


----------



## montego (Mar 7, 2018)

Great job!

Bringing home the gold plated plastic! Lol


----------



## Czworeczki (Mar 7, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## rmtt (Mar 7, 2018)

monetgo said:


> Great job!
> 
> Bringing home the gold plated plastic! Lol


Yeah......only plastic awards I have are from these types of competitions. Never done any bodybuilding shows.

But they raised almost $30k towards a good cause!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin666 (Mar 7, 2018)

Awesome especially since you were mentally prepared for those heavy squats, not to bench or prepared to bench that day.


----------



## montego (Mar 8, 2018)

rmtt said:


> Yeah......only plastic awards I have are from these types of competitions. Never done any bodybuilding shows.
> 
> But they raised almost $30k towards a good cause!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Well, what it's made out of doesn't matter. You did great.

Hope my post didn't come off dickish lol. Was meant in good fun.


----------



## Hiasdamoon (Mar 8, 2018)

rmtt said:


> So I went into the gym this past Saturday to train legs and holy crap it was packed.



My visual picture is you walking in wearing jeans and boots and out lifting a few guys that worked out all winter for this charity event. At least 1 soccer dad with a headband was pissed you showed up!!  I know it probably didn't happen that way, but the visual is comical to me.  Congrats on the hardware and for raising money for charity!!


----------



## rmtt (Mar 8, 2018)

monetgo said:


> Well, what it's made out of doesn't matter. You did great.
> 
> Hope my post didn't come off dickish lol. Was meant in good fun.


No...not at all. We had a son born with a terminal illness years ago. St. Judes was a big part of our life. We support them every year.

I could care less about the trophy.....it's already in my wife's office collecting dust!

There are guys out there that put a lot more effort than what I did to win a trophy. I couldn't imagine being on a strict diet for 12+ weeks for a bodybuilding comp.

That's dedication right there!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmtt (Mar 8, 2018)

Hiasdamoon said:


> My visual picture is you walking in wearing jeans and boots and out lifting a few guys that worked out all winter for this charity event. At least 1 soccer dad with a headband was pissed you showed up!!  I know it probably didn't happen that way, but the visual is comical to me.  Congrats on the hardware and for raising money for charity!!


Its actually not too far off. I'm the type that stays covered up most of the time I'm in the gym....or pretty much anywhere.

There were some "hardcore" guys in there wearing shirts two sizes too small....and one guy even hitting smelling salts. And they were struggling with 3 plates. I never took my hoody off.

But there was one teenager there who really impressed me. 148lbs....and hit 335lbs on his final lift very cleanly!

If he's smart....he has a bright future!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## angus62 (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice job!  Good to see they are still doing that because its for a good cause.  My old training partner helped with it and he still may be doing it if its still the same one they do at the Nautilus gym.  Did they use touch and go or a comp pause? Funny that you said guys broke out bench shirts for a charity bench meet.


----------



## rmtt (Mar 9, 2018)

angus62 said:


> Nice job!  Good to see they are still doing that because its for a good cause.  My old training partner helped with it and he still may be doing it if its still the same one they do at the Nautilus gym.  Did they use touch and go or a comp pause? Funny that you said guys broke out bench shirts for a charity bench meet.



Nautilus sponsored it....but it was at one of these Anytime Fitness gyms. They said pause...but most of it the touch and go and they green lighted.

Not to misinterpret.....they didn't have bench shirts...but just normal shirts that were way to small to be wearing. But I did see the one guy hitting the smelling salts.

I think Nautilus across the country does this around the same time each year. I would love to see how much money they raised totally.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 9, 2018)

That is awesome. Most people wouldn't have had the guts to jump in and enter without any notice or preparation. You should be real proud of yourself rmtt.


----------



## rmtt (Mar 9, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> That is awesome. Most people wouldn't have had the guts to jump in and enter without any notice or preparation. You should be real proud of yourself rmtt.


Honestly didn't think anything about it. I'm a small fish in a big pond. There were some heavyweights there tossing some real iron around.

I just got lucky. It's odd how weight classes stack up. The 181's in these types of competitions are usually stronger than the 198's.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## striffe (Apr 16, 2018)

That is great. I am not going to lie I would be made up with that trophy  Good story and it was for a great cause so a win win situation.


----------



## Victory (Apr 24, 2018)

Congrats. You done good to win it with no preparation.


----------



## aon1 (Apr 25, 2018)

That's awesome to get a win and raise that kind of cash for a good cause...


----------

